# Two Sweet Pidgeys, bay area will travel!



## mrzeek (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello,

My two pidgeys (both rescues) need a new home! 

They are not mated, so they can go to separate homes, though I'd hope that they would stay together. No meds, no special care - although Athena, the partially blind pidgey loves getting scratches and affection. She just turns to butter. Once she knows where her food, water and perch are located, she has no issues. I can tell she can see me once I'm very close, but other than that she just seems to see light when at a distance. She's also capable of defending herself, as I've learned when I put them together briefly in a small cage when I first picked her up!

Zeek is spunky and a man's man. He struts his stuff and acts tough but eventually he turns to butter once you get through his tough exterior through some much-deserved scratching. He's social once acclimated to a group, and does well in an aviary.

Currently they each live in separate cages, and I would love for them to live in an aviary. They do ok as they are, but I do wish that they could get more TLC, as they don't have an aviary and other pidgeys to call their own.

I'm looking for another home for them because I'll be moving, I work a lot and have a ton of responsibilities outside the house and just don't have nearly as much time as they deserve.

I have 2 cages and 2 small travel cages of theirs I can (and also not if unnecessary) donate.

Their last checkup was clean both through a fecal test and a physical by Dr. Herman at All Pets Hospital in San Francisco!

ALSO they are only a few years old each from guesstimates other more experienced pigeon friends have made.

-M


----------

